
The electric car revolution will require us to build better batteries - GoRudy
https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/14/perspectives/batteries-lithium-ion-innovation/index.html
======
Kirby64
Seems like this is just an ad for Sila Nanotech basically.

Obviously lower cost batteries will make electric cars more available to
everyone, but at ~$200/kWh in cell cost, are we really that far away now? It
seems to me the bigger issues include:

* Lack of charging infrastructure (incl at home, apartment dwellers, or for roadtrip purposes)

* Consumer education/dissuasion of fears regarding 'range anxiety

* Lack of battery production facilities. Obviously Tesla is tackling this, but it seems other manufacturers are lagging behind in production abilities.

* Compelling offerings from more mainstream manufacturers on the lower end in greater quantities (Kona EV/Nero EV/Bolt being some of the first, but production seems limited)

------
dsfyu404ed
This phrase tells you everything you need to know about the article

> ...and it's the reason why Gleb Yushin, Alex Jacobs and I founded...

While the silicon batteries he's hyping sound really, really, cool and I wish
him luck developing them and bringing them to market this article cannot be
trusted to inform about how feasible or close they are in reality because it's
written by someone who has a strong incentive to convince everyone that they
are just around the corner.

Unrelated to this article, since when did CNN decide that "opinion" was too
accurate of a term and start calling their opinion pieces "perspectives"?

~~~
cptskippy
CNN, and most news agencies, don't do news anymore. All they do is opinion.
Perspectives are paid advertisements like OpEd articles from shills.

